# Sticky  sprechen kein Englisch



## artherdaily (Jun 11, 2014)

sprechen kein Englisch

für alle unsere Deutsch sprechende Mitglieder , wir haben eine Deutsch sprechende Mitarbeiter , mit allen Ihren Bedürfnissen zu helfen , werden alle Anfragen für Autos oder Teile einfach anrufen und fragen Sie nach Dave T,

the GTR shop
0044 1429 838 885


----------

